# Activism on the road?



## Deleted member 28239 (May 23, 2020)

I'm pretty new to actually trying to do things instead of just complaining about them, so sorry if this is something that's already been discussed a lot. I didn't find much though the search bar on this topic specifically.

What kinds of options are out there for anarchist activism while travelling or working/living in more remote places? I think nomadic lifestyles are kinda inherently insurrectionary, but what else do you think people can be doing?

I've noticed that mutual aid groups/info shops/etc etc are very place-based, which I totally understand because building community is a big part of the work. I've thought about trying to stay somewhere for a few months to kinda help out but most organizing seems to happen in bigger cities and I can't really handle being in urban areas for too long.

Have you seen any really interesting projects? What kinds of things do you think are effective and worth doing? What do you think is a waste of time and energy? What do you wish there was more of? What are some cool things you've done or participated in, or wish you did?

Some things I've been thinking about:

- During covid, Mutiny Info Cafe in Denver has been doing a lot of like online meetings/bookclubs/streams and I think that's a really interesting alternative. I haven't had reliable wifi access since it started so I don't know how well they're working but it seems like there's huge potential in that.

- There's always making and sharing propaganda, which you can do anywhere online

- And then of course there's online communities like this website, but I'm worried they're dying out and getting replaced by larger social media sites that aren't as good for discussion and resource sharing. I like the idea of Mastodon but I haven't found any instances that are active enough to be useful (but if you know any lemme know)

- Something like...little amorphous caravans that travel to different areas to help out, like relieving tree sitters or guerilla gardening projects. But organizing anarchist travellers enough for something like that is probably like herding feral cats on crack


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 24, 2020)

I agree that activism in general seems to have a networking problem in the terms that you are describing. I think the best we can do is maybe try to plug in and help where we can where ever is its we end up. Food not Bombs is a good one I think, and maybe for the more remote stuff you might want to look into earth first.


----------



## MetalBryan (May 24, 2020)

As a Food Not Bombs guy, it's pretty easy to duck in for a serving. You show up, follow instructions, do very little work because you're new, and eat a free vegan meal maybe take some produce away. Couches are going to be harder to come by now but that's a thing too. And that's totally cool and expected.

My advice is figure out a skill you are good at and go to where people need that skill. Fix kids bikes in impoverished neighborhoods. Even just visiting with the elderly is going to help out and you can stick to rural homes. 

Problem now is covid, but you can get training as a contact tracer which will help huge right now. Answer calls for the suicide hotline. That's the real fucking work that nobody outside your phone calls appreciates.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 26, 2020)

Just lead by example, its the American way!


----------

